# Stock Rom A Little Excessive?



## bugsbunny891 (Apr 8, 2012)

Am the I only one who thinks that the stock room is too spammy with the notifications? A notification for earphones being plugged in, one for the dock, and one for each external device plugged in.
I mean seriously every time i plug in the dock i have a constant notifiation saying "Keyboard attached Type Words." I think this is a little too much.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

bugsbunny891 said:


> Am the only one who thinks that the stock room is too spammy with the notifications? A notification for earphones being plugged in, one for the dock, and one for each external device plugged in.
> I mean seriously every time i plug in the dock i have a constant notifiation saying "Keyboard attached Type Words." I think this is a little too much.


I just got a notification that you were talking about the notifications.

I didn't run stock for long, don't have the dock, but it does sound like a bit much.


----------

